# Dogging...



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I walked in on a conversation about something called "dogging" today but they wouldn't tell me what they were discussing.

Has anyone heard of the expression or in deed know what it is? Â


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Put dogging into Google...



> Dogging, comes from the expression, "walking the dog". Its a term the covers outdoor exhibitionism and car fun. I've set-up this page after numerous requests from couples and a few singles asking for help finding locations. Unfortunately, i only know of a few so i'm going to need your help. If anyone knows of any lovers lanes, woods, car parks, etc that are used by doggers, would you let me know please by posting the in the relevant county.
> 
> Dogging can be great fun, and at times its a real thrill of excitement. Just be careful, don't do it just anywhere, and keep your eyes open. Click on the county on your choice or browse the counties Avon to Yorkshire by scrolling down. If you know of a location that I don't, then please let me know, so other couples can enjoy it as well.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

So can you do it in the VX then Paul ??


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I walked in on a conversation about something called "dogging" today but they wouldn't tell me what they were discussing.
> 
> Has anyone heard of the expression or in deed know what it is? Â I'm intrigued.


Ahhh...what a wonderful favourite past time of mine!! Used to do so much dogging when I was younger in Greece!! The car was always a great "tool" for this activity!

Now I seem to have retire to the comform of the king size bed for these activities!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Bit late but, _enter stage left Vlastan_ 

ps V, got kitchen pic you can post?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

<blush>

Blimey and it was me Mum and Dad I overheard too!   

Have now edited the words "intrigued" out.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

think you are confused V - unless you like to get an audience of people around your kingsize bed to watch you...

actually dont answer that...


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

> <blush>
> 
> Blimey and it was me Mum and Dad I overheard too! Â
> 
> Have now edited the words "intrigued" out.


Ewwwwww!


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

I thought "going dogging" was what you did at 1.50am just before the club shuts?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> I thought "going dogging" was what you did at 1.50am just before the club shuts?


Excellent [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Woof woof. ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

And just to throw this one out to the crowd, there was an article in my local paper last week, that a car park not more than 2mins walk from my house was one of the top 10 places in the UK for this particular little pastime.

It listed "Red Rock Car Park" on a certain website for this kinda thing as a favourite place for the pastime of dogging (i've never seen anything exciting in that car park, but i do pay a little more attention when passing now )


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah,

there was a report on the radio a few weeks ago where they interviewed the Mayor of a town up North that is apparently the best/worst place in Britain for it. He was not a happy chappy, saying that it wasn't really what he wanted his town to be famous for!! Â ;D ;D

It is a huge culture, and not just opportunistic.. there is a web site where you can not only find out where and when people will be doing 'it', but if they want company!!!

'Dogging', as someone said, comes from how it all started, with people meeting each other in the park whilst walking the dogs.. It is the passtime of outdoor sex with the express wish to have an audience.

.. apparently... Â :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I have to admit that I never had an audience before...to my knowledge at least! :

But walking around with my bitch, it will be nice to find such a place and be The audience! ;D


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> <blush>
> 
> Blimey and it was me Mum and Dad I overheard too! Â
> 
> Have now edited the words "intrigued" out.


Didn't want to lead their little girl astray... Bless 'em!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

So, Paul... is having a bit of wotsit POSSIBLE in a VX then?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Even the BBC site talks about it today:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/3119024.stm

...unprotected sex...these people are like animals!!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Quote from the BBC site


> "Legally, the issue of dogging is a grey area - "doggers" are committing no offence unless they are witnessed by a member of the public who can be defined as "outraged" in the eyes of the law."


I'll tell me mum later :.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> I'll tell me mum later


*lol*


----------



## Fin (May 7, 2002)

Up here we used the term "dogging" in a slang way for skipping (skiving) school.

For example Lisa is "dogging" school again today.

Think I prefer the answer offered up until now though.

Cheers

Fin


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> in country parks at least, changes to the design of car parks might help curb their use as venues.
> 
> However, he added: "You can't simply increase the amount of lighting - that just makes it easier to make videos or take pictures."


 ;D ;D ;D

Top quality response, but my cameras work in very poor lighting!!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> ;D ;D ;D
> 
> Top quality response, but my cameras work in very poor lighting!!!


This is a great business opportunity for you then!! Go and post in the newsgroups that you can go and film them in very dark places...and you will seen lots of money coming your way!! ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

it wont just be the money you'll see coming... :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

He will also see PJ's kick coming up his backside too!!  ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

My first job in the industry was as a 'nipple watcher' on a lingerie film.

If the women showed their nipples they couldn't use the take.. so at the age of 16 I was paid to stare at women's chests for a fortnight!!!!!


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> But walking around with my bitch, it will be nice to find such a place and be The audience! ;D


Lord V in Ali G stylee 8)


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> My first job in the industry was as a 'nipple watcher' on a lingerie film.
> 
> If the women showed their nipples they couldn't use the take.. so at the age of 16 I was paid to stare at women's chests for a fortnight!!!!!


WHY did you leave, did you have to work a weak in hand.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

RSI...


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

very good, very good...

now been in the industry for 15 years and never been asked to do the same job since..

.. it's just a hobby now...


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I saw a TV documentary on 'dogging' and the reporter asked this woman how she knew she had an audience and her response was 'you can hear the rustling in the bushes' - classic ;D ;D ;D


----------

